# Any Penn State Ind Duct users here?



## FTWingRiders (Oct 15, 2013)

Hello all,

I'm putting together my ductwork plan for the shop. I first went to a local Nordfab dealer thinking..local is good. His quote was, to say the least, higher than I hoped.. 

Been in contact with Penn State.. They came back with a good lay out. Some good ideas. Called to talk to a real person, a few minutes on hold, but not too bad. Ended up with Bill, the man the web site said to talk to.. Bill seemed decent on the phone today, if a bit rushed, and was helpful with my questions. 

Sent me a final quote right out... about a third of Nordfab.

So I was wondering what the general consensus is about Penn? Anybody use their premium duct line? I realize they do a lot of woodturning business.


----------



## toddholland (Feb 23, 2014)

I just got the 3.5 hp one. I don't have it up yet


----------



## dnorris1369 (Jun 16, 2014)

Id be interested in this also. Fixing to build a new shop. I was thinking of penn state also.


----------



## FTWingRiders (Oct 15, 2013)

I went ahead and ordered it. Added a few pieces, tho I'm sure I'll be needing a few that I missed for the total shop. Bill was great to work with, and seemed sincere that if I needed any support putting this jigsaw puzzle together he'd be there for me. 

Penn still ended up a third of the cost of nordfab, even going with their premium line, which made me happy. UPS should be bringing it in a couple days. I'll post some pictures.


----------



## dnorris1369 (Jun 16, 2014)

Did u also get their dust collector?


----------



## J.C. (Jan 20, 2012)

I've never bought anything from Penn State but looks to be standard spiral ductwork. Nothing wrong with it but IMO nordfab is a better product. It's just much easier to work with.


----------



## FTWingRiders (Oct 15, 2013)

I already have a new grizzly cyclone, so I'm just purchasing their duct work. 

I agree the Nordfab is really nice stuff, and would go together and be adaptable with ease. The local distributor is close by too.. However this is just my hobby shop, and I couldn't even begin to justify the additional $4500 to myself or my wife! ?


----------

